# what colour to paint



## Graham T (May 27, 2008)

I am just finishing of some 1/24th scale model USN figures for my rc PT 109boat.
but can any body tell what colour to paint life jackets & helmets


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The life jackets were dark blue during WW2. The helmets were steel


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

If I can butt in on your thread?
I am painting 150 figures at 1/72 scale, all Royal Navy of WW2.
I need some colour on the figures and was wondering if I can get away with yellow lifejackets?
Regards


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Rickles23,
If my memory serves, Yes, but not the bright yellow one sees on models usually, I think Yellow Chromate with a dab of black should give you the right shade of dirty, dull yellow that I remember those kapok jackets of my boat classes in the very early 50's. A little experimenting with the amount of black to mix in should eventually give you near accurate colour.
GrahamT,
Renting any movie covering the USN in the Pacific during WW2, MIDWAY, or even PT109 should give you all the colours you want to know.
AB


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The trailer for the movie PT 109 shows blue life jackets also the Wikipedia Encyclopedia details the uniform for the crew has dark blue. The only yellow I have seen was on the inflatable life vest worn by air crews. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5382184512409880439&hl=en 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PT-109


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Life jackets/vests*

The colour of life jackets/vests in WW2 in the Royal Navy sure is interesting! An original crew member of HMS Prins Albert has just replied to the query on colour.
I quote: 
Some of the life jackets were indeed yellow, those we borrowed from the Yanks. Although the majority of the jackets were blue there was a yellow B-4 Life Vest. Easier to see if someone fell over the side.
We wore Mae Wests which were orange/red on top and navy blue underneath.

So I might do some of each..(Scribe) 

Regards


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

There is no doubt that during the War crew wore different Life vests/ jackets some types like mae wests were highly sought after which were considered a better "bet" than the old kapok B.O.T. type which could break your neck if you forgot to cross your arms on top of it, however Guy Gibson preferred the German fighter pilots life vest. The lifejacket described above sounds a bit like the old "Victory" type or it's forerunner.


----------

